# Hey car, what gear am I in?



## RayVIN (Dec 16, 2009)

2007 Sentra 2.0 6 speed Manual trans. 29k
When I did a test drive on this car the first thing I did was put it in reverse and drove forward. Found out about the ring that has to be pulled up on the shifter while using "Reverse" after 3 attempts. Anyway shouldn't this car have a "PRNDL" so I know what gear I'm in? I saw an add that showed an "R" in the orange cluster gauge between temp and fuel display. Maybe mine doesn't work or that just for upper models? Would this (if it works, if its on my model 2.0) tell me if I'm in 2nd or 6th gear, too?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

No manual transmission car in that price point is going to have a gear indicator on it, are you kidding?

PRNDL is for automatic transmissions. I've owned probably a half dozen different manual trans cars from sentras to S2000 to a 350z, none had any sort of gear indicator or reverse indicator.


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

I had a Dodge with a stick in it and it had a reverse light. That was handy.


----------



## RayVIN (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replys guys, that settles that.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

RayVIN said:


> Thanks for the replys guys, that settles that.


Sounds like this is your first M/T car. If so, don't worry about the gears, once you get the feel of it, you'll know what gear you're in!!!


----------

